# Help with window sash bars (muntins)



## Drosner (Sep 12, 2016)

I am building a barn door with true divided lights for the top section. This is my first window build and I'm working through it. I bought a router set (yonico I think) that has one bit with a single cutter for the cope. The other bit has a cutter for the rabbet and another cutter for the sticking. 

I've figured out how to create the muntin, rail, and stile profiles no problem - lots of YouTube vids and some docs out there. But I'm totally stuck on hoe to cope and mortise where the bars intersect. This is the part where the horizontal and vertical muntins cross. 

i know I have to cope th end of the bars like I do the rails. However I need the thin divider on the rabbet side and I have to figure out a tennon on this tight end piece. 

I've got 8 intersections so hoping someone has been through this and has a creative way so I'm not spending hours with a chisel and doing this all by hand.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have knocked apart some old windows and they were all cut with a small tenon. That as you have already found out will not be easy. Here is a video that would give you the look you want but you could use one large piece of glass. You can also make true divided lites but you would need wider muttin's and mullin's.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

The current edition of Woodsmith has an article on how to make Divided Light Doors that may have the information that you need.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is one way from Eagle America for making each side separately. Router Bit Sets - Muntin / Mullion Cutters

This is Lee Valley's way. Lee Valley Tools - Reversible French Door & Window Sash Router Bit
I would be inclined to go more this way and form a tenon on the muntins. To do that you need a bit that cuts the matching profile to the mullion and has no guide bearing so that the wood above the bit winds up making the tenon. The Freud 99-76(x) rail and stile bits have the feature where the bearing and slot cutter can be removed to make extra long tenons.


----------

